# sftp in ein bestimmtes Verzeichnis

## Hollowman

Hi

Ich hab da mal ein Problem.

Ich hab einen Webserver. Da sollen Leute einzelne Verzeichnisse bearbeiten. Ich will aber kein ssh sondern nur sftp.

Ist ja soweit ganz einfach. Mein Problem ist nur das die Leute in dem Verzeichnis in das Sie gesperrt werden nicht schreiben dürfen. Erst eins tiefer geht das.

Mal ein Beispiel:

User XY soll Verzeichnis /hdiskX/web/tollesprog bearbeiten und direkt darin schreiben. Dann muss ich XY nach /diskX/web/ chrooten lassen, das er in tollesprog schreiben darf.

Ich will aber das XY nach tollesprog chrootet und dort dann direkt schreiben darf. Über tolles Prog soll er nichts mehr sehen.

Gibts da irgendeinen Weg? Ich benutze da im Moment openssh für und würde das auch gerne weiter tun.

Sebastian

----------

## sirro

Das scheint mit Absicht nicht zu gehen:

 *man 5 sshd_config wrote:*   

> All components of the pathname must be root-owned directories that are not writable by any other user or group.

 

 *jmknoble wrote:*   

> You don't want the user to have write permissions to the chroot directory. If you do, the user has the potential to gain root privileges inside the chroot.

 

----------

## py-ro

Das geht mir ProFTPd und dem Modul mod_sftp.

Bye

Py

----------

## Hollowman

Mir wäre eine Lösung mit openssh lieber.

Ich hab das jetzt mit Symlinks gelöst. Sprich Der User wird in /hdiskX/chroot/project gesperrt. Dort hat er einen Ordner web. Da kann er alles rein legen.

Dann hab ich nen Sylink in meinem Wbverzeichnis. /hdiskX/web/project -> /hdiskX/chroot/project/web

Dann gehts so wie ich mir das vorstelle. Der User sieht nichts anderes außer seinen Kram.

Sebastian

----------

